# Where are the best buy savings threads?



## Mommah (7 Jan 2010)

OK I have being living under a rock for over a year.
But now I'm back and can't find the best buy threads...eg deposit accounts.

The one at the very top of the page by mugsgame looks like it hasn't been updated in a year??


----------



## Brendan Burgess (7 Jan 2010)

It only looks that way

Fungus is doing great work updating these threads. 

We can't change the date of the original posting because there are many links to them.


----------



## Mommah (9 Jan 2010)

OK thanks Brendan!


----------

